# Question for keeping hydrated on Mt. Baldy ride.



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm planning on climbing Mt. Baldy tomorrow. I don't know much about it other than it being a heck of a climb. My question is about water. I only have two water bottle cages on my bike. 

Will two be enough? If not, are there any rest stops or parks to stop at and re-fill?


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont know where you are starting from but if you start at the bottom of Baldy road and head straight up,there is water at the village at the Post Office. I dont recall exact mileage but somewhere around 10 miles into the ride. The lifts are straight up from there. 2 bottles are plenty to make it to the Village. Im doin same thing in the AM and planning to refill at the same spot before heading over to GRR.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

What's GRR?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Brandon351 said:


> What's GRR?



GMR is Glendora Mountain Road, which is more well known....and GRR is Glendora Ridge Road, which is another branch. Watch out for motorcyclists and crazy drivers, though  


**


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*gmr*



Joe Dirte said:


> I dont know where you are starting from but if you start at the bottom of Baldy road and head straight up,there is water at the village at the Post Office. I dont recall exact mileage but somewhere around 10 miles into the ride. The lifts are straight up from there. 2 bottles are plenty to make it to the Village. Im doin same thing in the AM and planning to refill at the same spot before heading over to GRR.


where are restrooms?


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

steel515 said:


> where are restrooms?



Center of town on the right hand side is the lodge (cafe) Popular among cyclists but opens about 11 am. If you aren't too early you can use the restroom there. They are also friendly about refilling cyclist's water bottles.

Exactly across from the lodge is another waterfountain (other than the postoffice fountain) by a small garage looking structure.

If you are too early for the lodge restrooms, there is a visitor center/park about 40 yrads above the lodge on the left side. Long driveway so pay attention. 50 yards into the park area will be the restrooms on the right hand side of the park, small structure with 4 fairly nice flushing restrooms. At times, only 2 may be open.

Also another restroom 1 mile above the village. Small structure with port-o-potty type. Last option type restroom. This is above the trout farm on the right at the small parking area.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanx for the responses. I woke up late today so I just drove up and checked it out. Looks like a really good ride. Now I know where to go to re-fuel and will know to bring my cold weather gear. It was 36 degrees at the top with the sun out.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

I woke up this morning and bailed as well. Rainy and sub 40's just didnt sound like fun.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I road it saturday to ice house parking lot, next saturday i am going to the switchbacks to watch the pros. water is at the post office and ranger / visitor station in the village. I usually pee off to the side in the wild when I got to go.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Final rode it today. Parked at the bottom on Mills Ave and rode straight up. All the tips made for a great ride. Had plenty of water, brought the right gear, and made it up with my girlfriend. We both were nearly falling off our bikes when we reached the top.


----------

